# Fly Swap/I got my flies today!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got my first look at everyones flies that I recieved in the mail today.
Great job everyone!
The flies look fantastic and very well made.
RnF, thanks for putting this together.
The fly swap was fun and I'm glad to have been a part of it.
I cant wait to get out and give these new flies a try.
All but Cheech's fly. I don't know if I will be able to find the eye, let alone put tippit through it! [size 32] It looks great though!!!
I have posted the pattern for my Sparkle Beatis on the Fly Tying Archives for anyone interested.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Any Pics of the Flies?????


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wheres the fly tying archives? Or am I just dumb and cant find it.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I got mine today too! Awesome looking flies. Cant wait to try them out and tie them on my own. Thanks rnf and everyone else!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Wheres the fly tying archives? Or am I just dumb and cant find it.


Look at the very top of the Fly Fishing Forum.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Wheres the fly tying archives? Or am I just dumb and cant find it.
> ...


I am still not seeing it either. I had no idea we had a fly tying archive?! Do you have to be a contributor to see it/access it?



BrookTroutKid said:


> Any Pics of the Flies?????


I will post them when everyone has their flies. Probably Wednesday sometime :wink:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah i also am wondering where the fly archive is. am i just not seeing it or what?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll check with Petersen. It may be that it isn't up and running yet and only the Mods can see it for now.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I'll check with Petersen. It may be that it isn't up and running yet and only the Mods can see it for now.


No worries, that is what I was thinking after my previous post. I am just excited that we are going to have one, hopefully anyway. And thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my pattern and tying recipe for the fly swap.
Sparkle Baetis
Hook: Tiempco 2457 size 18 to 22
Thread : to match natural: grey, brown, olive or chocolate
Tail: pheasant tail fibers
Body/Rib: thread spiraled over pheasant tail
Thorax: sparkle dubbing to match natural; gray, brown, olive or chocolate
Wing case: pheasant tail fibers
Steps;
1: Start thread at hook eye and wrap to bend of hook. Tie in 3 or 4 pheasant tail fibers for the tail. [tail should be about 1/3 length of hook] 
2: Wind thread over pheasant tail fibers forming a spiraled rib. Don't clip pheasant tail fibers as they will be used to make a wing case. Stop half way to eye.
3: Dub a very small amount of sparkle dubbing to make a thorax.
4: Pull pheasant tail fibers over thorax and tie off behind the eye of the hook. Clip off excess pheasant tail fibers and whip finish.

I have had great success with this pattern on the Green River and other streams in Northern Utah.
Use it as a trailer fly with a San Juan Worm, or Streamer tied about 18" in front of it.
Add weight in front of the streamer as needed to get both flies to the bottom.
Fish it in riffles and seams in the river.
Mend your line as needed to keep a drag free drift.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

This was one of the best swaps I have been a part of. I'm very impressed with the quality of flies tied. Friday will find me chucking several of them into the riffles of Little Hole. 

ScottyP wins the prize for best fly o'swap. That is one clean bug man. Congrats. I will also no longer ever tie flies for you. I don't tie for people who tie better than I do. :x


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

cheech said:


> This was one of the best swaps I have been a part of. I'm very impressed with the quality of flies tied. Friday will find me chucking several of them into the riffles of Little Hole.
> 
> ScottyP wins the prize for best fly o'swap. That is one clean bug man. Congrats. I will also no longer ever tie flies for you. I don't tie for people who tie better than I do. :x


I would have to agree, ScottyP's fly is awesome. I will be using that pattern a lot. I really liked bushrat311's soft hackle pattern too. But they are really good flies and well tied, very good swap indeed.

Cheech, I will be going back up to the Green again myself this weekend, maybe I will see you up there.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the props cheech-- means alot coming from you but I am hardly even close to your level. I tie a few decent looking bugs and the rest are works in progress... 

I got my flies today too and am very pleased with them. Hopefully I'll be trying some out in the morning on some cooperative fish. Thanks cheech for adding the smallest fly to my boxes! Now where did I put that 10X tippet?


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that participated, the flies all look great! That #32 midge that Cheech tied has me thinking I want to get one of those Sage 000 weight rods and some hi-power binoculars in order to fish it...way cool  

Great swap, can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i got mine yesterday. they are some awesome looking flies. i do have to agree with scottyp's fly. it is really good looking. i also was really impressed with bushrats. i dont think i have seen any tied that well. good job to everyone who participated, they are some nice flies.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I got mine yesterday as well, they all look great to me! I was very glad to be apart of this swap. I'm going to practice up.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Got mine Monday. They all look good. This was my first swap and I think I will be joining more in the future. It is fun to see others flies and get new ideas.

Nothing against scottyP's fly but I like RNF's. I have a feeling it will be catching many fish for me in the near future. And Cheech where does one get hooks that small? I am very excited to give that thing a try.

Let me know how my fly works out for you. I have never fished it, just kindof took ideas from other flies and put them into one, hope it works. Thanks everyone for the participation.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

ebay. search TMC 518 #32.

You can usually get 300 hooks in 28 30 and 32 for $30.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well I been in Wyoming and just check out these flies last night . Nice flies everyone . Good thing I have a magnifying lens to find cheech's fly . :lol: That thing is tiny .


----------

